# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الثلاثاء 3 فبراير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 03 فبراير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها   (Tuesday 03.II.2015 (GMT+1  France -Cup  21:00 Lille -PSG 
France2
-Eutelsat 5°W-11591 V 22000 -FTA
NTV Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Germany-1. Bundesliga  20:00 Bayern Munich-Schalke 04 
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss  Belgium Jupiler League  20:30 KRC Genk-KV Oostende 
Sharjah Sports
-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport HD
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2  England League Cup  20:45 Manchester United-Cambridge United FC 
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat  italy cup  20:45 AS Roma- Fiorentina 
RAI1
-Hotbird 13°E -10992 V 27500 -FTA /Possible seca  Egyptian League  17:00 Enppi-Al Ahly 
MBC Masr 2
-Nile sat 7°W-11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11919 H 27500 -Biss  Turkey Cup  14:30 Istanbul BUyUksehir Belediyespor-Kardemir Karabukspor 
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  17:00 Akhisar Belediye SPOR-Trabzonspor 
A Haber
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW (Digiturk
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E-11883 V 4800 -FTA/Biss
A Haber HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  19:00 Fenerbahce-Bayburt 
ATV Turkey
-Turksat 42°E -11628 H 6666 -FTA
-Turksat 42°E -11791 H 16000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
ATV Turkey HD
-Turksat 42°E -11896 H 11200 -FTA(DVB-S2

----------

